# A little irritated with Tenpoint customer service!!



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well to start off my hunting buddy my son and myself went to Cabela in Dundee and we all bought the Wicked Ridge M370’s. I sighted my buddies in as he is recovering from a stroke and I believe he will be ready to be back at it in the fall. I taught my son how to dial them in. It says they come presighted in. It was more like a bore sighting and that was fine. Then it was time for mine!! Well while I was cranking up the accu draw right when it was ready to click in the horseshoe looking part that goes over the string EXPLODED!! It hit the ground and came right back up and hit me right in the eye!!! Luckily it was the bigger of the two pieces and didn’t go in my eye!! As my son and I sat there kinda of scared to be honest it sounded like a firecracker going off he said can you see?? My right eye was watering like crazy. I didn’t touch it until Monday after that. I called ten point on the way back to Cabela’s and the guy I spoke to was polite and said oh I can send you the part and there’s videos on how to do it!! I said I was going to take it back it basically dry fired and I wasn’t taking any chances on damage or another incident with it. I took it back to Cabela’s and the customer service and archery department was fabulous in trying to help me. I can’t say enough about them!!! Unfortunately they didn’t have any more as we bought the last three. They called the chesterfield Cabela’s and they held one for me. Well I get there and it’s in a box. If I wasn’t already freaked out I would have watched a video and put it together but I didn’t feel comfortable after I seen what happened. Well there was no one there to put it together so I figured I would figure it out on my own. When I got home I thought why the heck should I have to do it. So I called ten point for the third time second time I talked to a lady and she basically said oh there’s videos on YouTube it’s easy to do!! So the third time I’m kinda aggravated with them as I told them it blew up and hit me in the eye !!! Not one of them said are you ok????? The third guy says after I tell him I will have eight hours of drive time in getting this bow squared away. He asked for my zip code and says great news there’s a archery shop that’s only twenty miles from you!! They handle our repairs for us. He says yeah just call them tomorrow and tell them what happened they will put it together for you I don’t know if they will charge you or not!!!! I was at wits end and I still tried to be nice and I said they didn’t have any cases at either Cabela’s and be for I could finish he says well we don’t dictate what stores carry the products you can always just order it online!!! Anything else sir? Nope I’m good.... My son took it to the chesterfield Cabela’s today and they put it together for him. He said they were awesome there. Am I overreacting or should I write them a letter??


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess I would have to ask before deciding if you are over reacting is what exactly were you expecting from them?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you okay? If yes, and your friends recovering from his stroke and everyone has a working crossbow? 
All's well that ends well.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I guess a little proper customer satisfaction. Maybe they could have called the archery shop and told them to get me squared away and not to charge me for assembly when there product failed and basically could have blinded me. They pretty much brushed me off. So I guess I should just blow it off and move on. I guess some companies are different than where I have worked for the last thirty four years. We care about our clients and make sure they are satisfied. I have been a buyer for years and settled lots of problems and they couldn’t even say sorry our product failed and ask are you ok? Eight hours of drive time and missing three days of stand time! And I’m the guy who never complains if the food delivery is late or cold and I’m not someone who complains about service in a store or a restaurant but getting smoked in the eye I’m sure there would be a bunch of people calling the Bernstein’s. You are right my friend is getting better daily my son learned how to sight a bow in I’m squared away!! I’m good. Must just be that I see things different than some I still hold doors for people let people in my lane instead of squeezing them out and I still say yes sir yes maam and excuse me and if I see someone in trouble I help. I guess a little compassion for our fellow man.
I certainly wasn’t looking for any type of hand out just right a wrong!! I just was thinking how bad it could have been if one of my grandchildren were standing by and they would of got hit. And yes there’s always shoulda,
Coulda, woulda!!! Merry Christmas and hopefully we have a much better New Year!!
Roger


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

roger15055 said:


> Well I guess a little proper customer satisfaction. Maybe they could have called the archery shop and told them to get me squared away and not to charge me for assembly when there product failed and basically could have blinded me. They pretty much brushed me off. So I guess I should just blow it off and move on. I guess some companies are different than where I have worked for the last thirty four years. We care about our clients and make sure they are satisfied. I have been a buyer for years and settled lots of problems and they couldn’t even say sorry our product failed and ask are you ok? Eight hours of drive time and missing three days of stand time! And I’m the guy who never complains if the food delivery is late or cold and I’m not someone who complains about service in a store or a restaurant but getting smoked in the eye I’m sure there would be a bunch of people calling the Bernstein’s. You are right my friend is getting better daily my son learned how to sight a bow in I’m squared away!! I’m good. Must just be that I see things different than some I still hold doors for people let people in my lane instead of squeezing them out and I still say yes sir yes ma'am and excuse me and if I see someone in trouble I help. I guess a little compassion for our fellow man.
> I certainly wasn’t looking for any type of hand out just right a wrong!! I just was thinking how bad it could have been if one of my grandchildren were standing by and they would of got hit. And yes there’s always shoulda,
> Coulda, woulda!!! Merry Christmas and hopefully we have a much better New Year!!
> Roger


Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

I had a split limb on my Turbo M1 this October. Called Tenpoint, got an RA # and sent it in. 7 days after they received it, I had it back with a new front end, new stock assembly. My cables and scope. Very happy with their service. I called several times and each time the experience was GREAT! They stand by their product. Sorry you had what seemed to you as not what you expected. Glad to hear all is well with you, and your friend is getting better.
Wishing you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Happy Hunting!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Realistically I don't know what else they could have done to help you. To be honest with you, it might not even have been Ten-points fault. Cabelas assembled the crossbow so more than likely that is where the mistake was made.

Cabelas in Dundee should have had the replacement brought to their store and took care of you. Sounds like everyone involved was trying their best to get you out in the woods again as quickly as possible though, which in this case was to drive to a different store to pick it up and assemble it yourself. I would have been happy with that option as it used to be that I would have had to send the broken crossbow in and wait for the warranty department to fix it. Probably would have gotten it back in March and lost the rest of my deer season.

I’m not trying to downplay or condemn your frustration at all. It just sucks when expensive new stuff breaks. Even if it gets fixed quickly, there still is that part of me that feels cheated in a way when stuff like that happens.

I hope your eye has healed up and doesn’t give you any issues.


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Seems like they would want to investigate the original failure on why the bow grenaded on you. These new crossbows have a lot of forces in many directions that if something goes wrong someone can get hurt. Luckily it seems that situations like yours were it could have been a significant injury don’t seem to happen often.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

A young fella from Boyne was hunting here in Manistee Co this fall when his crossbow failed while cranking...He took some of it to the eye and it was bad.

https://www.record-eagle.com/news/l...cle_edd141b6-283d-11eb-a6da-3b74f16bfa18.html


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

GVdoc that is exactly what happened to me it felt like I got sucker punched!! Thank God it didn’t go in my eye and I hope that guy recovers!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Yep. Police report says equipment failure...that'll be key I believe in any possible lawsuit. 




roger15055 said:


> GVdoc that is exactly what happened to me it felt like I got sucker punched!! Thank God it didn’t go in my eye and I hope that guy recovers!!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

First, I'm glad you're okay, and didn't suffer any lasting injury. Second I understand your frustration. I guess it boils down to a matter of perspective.

Should "something" have been done for you? Maybe, but by whom? Ten Point has no clue whether the X-bow as assembled correctly, or if it could even been user error. If it was either of those, then why would they be on the hook?

The same thing goes for Cabela's, they don't know for certain what caused your issue. It sounds like Cabela's at least did all they could for you in getting you squared away with a new one.

I understand your thoughts on customer service, but with our legal system we have these days I can also understand Ten Point's position in not wanting to go too far and appear as if they were the problem. Saying or doing too much can be taken as an admission of guilt.

Keep in mind the people that answer the phones are only your first stop when calling customer service. If they can't or don't satisfy your inquiry, you can ask to escalate the issue to the next wrung on the ladder. This goes for all businesses, not just Ten Point. Their "first response" operators may not have the authority to do much other than log the call, and direct your call if you expect more. I've encountered that many, many times with all sorts of businesses.

It doesn't seem that any business any more is going to "offer" you much when calling customer service. You have to ask for what you want and/or expect. I hear you that things used to be different, and some smaller businesses still are. But these are the times we're living in now, and things haven't all changed for the better.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is a couple photos of the piece. BigBear I understand what you are saying. ErieH20 line of thinking is where mine was, wouldn’t you want to look into it the piece that broke? I can’t say enough about Cabela and There service they went out of there way to help and everyone was pleasant. Maybe the service reps at Tenpoint hear people complain all the time but I was calm and explained everything to them. I just felt that every time I said anything it was oh no big deal just watch YouTube. Well I was always told never ever dry fire a bow and that’s exactly what happened when the piece exploded so no I don’t want that one I didn’t even get a chance to shoot it. I love Tenpoint xbows we have old titans that we have had for ten years at least. Never had any issues.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I bought a Ten Point XRT this year and, without the shot to the eye - glad you are ok, kind of had the same issue. Bought it in late Sept (my vertical string popped which forced my hand to by a cross bow) if i wanted to hunt the opener. 

I bought what was available. A very expensive TenPoint from Bass Pro Shops. I took it home. Sighted it and hunted with it. Third weekend of the season, friday lunch time i went outside at my house to use my home range. Was planning to send 3-4 arrows down range to confirm still zeroed and snap... the cocking cable popped. 

I couldn't believe it. When i finished work i jumped in my truck to take it back to BPS (versus up north hunting). I had my $3k receipt in hand and when i get there BPS tells me.. they can put them together but they are not allowed to fix them. And, that i needed to mail the cb to TenPoint for service. UGH!!! 

I called Tenpoint on Monday. Was on hold forever, finally left a message. They didn't call me back until the next day. Young lady who was clearly following a script. What is the issue.. when did you buy it. did you register. Ok. will send you a new cable and you can fix yourself. The last thing i want to do is put a cross bow back together. Yes the video looked easy, but i think the danger factor in a cb puts it above my IQ or skill level. I asked her whether it could be fixed and she said calmly yes you can take it to a dealer that is 20 miles from your house but they will charge labor. She also told me they would drop it in the mail in the next few days. I asked why it would take a couple of days and that i already lost a hunting weekend with a three week old crossbow and she said.. I will do what I can but her tone felt totally non-committal like she said it to simply get me off the phone. I pushed a little harder and said, can i get it before Friday (can you over night it) and she said, no we just use normal mail. UGH... I wanted to scream. I asked her if she realized i was losing my hunting season and she said........ 'sorry' like she had to say it but without any empathy at all. What i felt in her tone was 'i told you I will send a new cable ... stop bitching'. 

I did end up getting it on the following Friday and took it to the local archery shop. They were great. Fixed it while i waited, but I I did pay for the labor to get it fixed. 

I was shocked by the whole thing. I am sure Ten Point did what they thought was right by sending me the cable relatively quick, in their book. But, spending $3k i kind of expected them to bend over backwards a bit to fix it and fix it fast (overnighted to me and called the dealer to have it fixed for free). They seemed to check the box by sending me the $10 part, when they had time, and then it was my problem from there. If that CB was 2-3 years old... i would understand. This thing was 3 weeks old and one of their flagship models. It sure wasn't a great customer experience.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow I am speechless!! Since this happened we ordered three rope sleds . I will continue to cock it by hand until I can’t . I never had issue one with the old titan and now my sons which we had touching arrows is now shooting four inches low. I know there are a million opinions but 3G’s and so whatever??? Man they need to do something. That’s kind of how I felt when I kept getting no it’s no big deal!! Ah yes it is!! It Dry Fired... Glad you are back up and hunting!!!
Roger


----------

